# My Valco 14 foot project



## freeskier92314 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is my first boat. I have grown up around boats but this is the first one I have own. I have been fishing all my life and love to fish. I want to hand my fishing legacy to my two boys. I have wanted a fishing boat for some time. I was looking into an aluminum boat and stumbled on this site. I picked up a Valco 14 foot aluminum boat for 100 bucks. A buddy of mine gave me an 8hp evinrude outboard motor. I am also getting a trailer sometime in the next few weeks from a friend and will be modifying it a little to make it work with this boat. So I started my project for 100 buck. Here is how i got her.



























I started By filling her up with water to see if there are any leaks. I then filled the small leaks I had then painted the outside. I did a duck boat camo. I used an oil base tan paint. Then used camo spray cans to make the effect of camo. Here is how it turned out.

This is the section I tested on:





And here is the finished product:





I used pine needles to do the bottom and pvc pipe to create the stick pattern.

Next I am going to frame the inside and create a deck area on the boat. Eventually my plan is to make a live well in the middle, make storage compartments, put a marine radio in the front, trolling motor in front and a couple chairs. 

Thanks for looking! I will keep everyone updated on my progress. I am taking the pictures with my android phone worry for the quality.


----------



## linehand (Jul 4, 2011)

That boat has some cool lines!


----------



## Zum (Jul 4, 2011)

linehand said:


> That boat has some cool lines!


I was thinking the same thing,bet it will cut through the water nicely.
Nice camo job.


----------



## mightymite45 (Jul 4, 2011)

That is one cool boat, can't wait to see what you do with it !!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jul 4, 2011)

That Camo is SPOT ON! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## freeskier92314 (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone have a similar boat? Trying to find out the year of it. The HIN isn't any help because it looks like the HIN is either a SN or pre 72 when they started HIN's


----------



## freeskier92314 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sooo it was my bday yesterday. I got 5 $50 gift card to basspro!!!!! So today i went down there... I got a hummingbird fish finder, a couple pole holders and just some misc items... I was going to get a trolling motor but the box was a little to big to put on the back of my motorcycle. So i went home and used the rest of the cards online and having it shipped to me :lol: Im super excited! So It has rained pretty much all week....So much for that so cal weather lol.....I will be starting back on the boat this week and will post pics


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 11, 2011)

Man that is some nice camo, you should paint boats for profit.


----------



## gtn1994 (Jul 12, 2011)

this boat is coming along nice. i'm planning on doing a project very similar with a friend of mine and i'm excited to see how this boat comes out. take plenty of pics


----------



## ROBB (Jul 12, 2011)

You did a mint job on the Paint.

Looks amazing.


----------



## flatboat (Jul 12, 2011)

i like old aluminum ....cool


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool paint job, and as others mentioned, the boat has really nice lines. 8)


----------



## Express (Jul 14, 2011)

very cool! i like how the bow curves up and forward. almost like the fountain boats do


----------



## freeskier92314 (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry I haven't posted recently. I have been busy. The good part is i have been busy on my boat also. Everyday I have worked on it, I was done when it was dark and couldn't shoot any pics. Soooo here are some pics of my progress.

Here is the bow where I put my battery box. Made a hatch for access. I'm also going to mount my trolling motor on the bow.











Here is where I am putting the deck






and where I'm mounting the chair






The back Im keeping the same and adding a seat.






Sorry for the delay. More picks to come.

My friend had a trailer and old fiberglass boat(pos). He gave them both to me for free. I just had to get rid of the boat. I took the boat to our local dump and brought the trailer home. I cleaned it up and shot some paint on it and it looks awesome! I put the boat on it and with a little adjusting it fit perfect! That's the update on the boat and i wont wait so long to post pics.

Ordered some things like carpet and other misc items and they should be here soon. this thing should be done in no time at all.

thanks for looking and thanks for all your great comments!
Travis


----------



## Spook (Jul 26, 2011)

that boat has some really cool lines , any idea on the year of it?


----------



## freeskier92314 (Jul 26, 2011)

Have no clue. I couldn't find anything. I went to fill out the paper work for the registration. I just said it was a 72. 72 is the year I believe they started the HIN numbers boats. It might be newer but that's what i have to do to make California happy


----------



## freeskier92314 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys did some work on the boat today. Put ply wood on all the framing i did. here it is





















Now i just have to cut out the compartments on the back piece. I also am waiting for the carpet and glue i ordered.

let me know what you think


----------



## mmf (Jul 27, 2011)

You need to at least seal all that wood with marine spar varnish before carpet goes on, especially the cut edges of the plywood, if you don't it won't last long at all.


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks real good, I agree you need to seal it before you carpet though. Try to seal the inside too.


----------



## freeskier92314 (Jul 28, 2011)

If you look at the framing it is blue. That blue is a waterproofing membrane. It is used to waterproof and protect wood. I plan to paint everything with that stuff.


----------



## freeskier92314 (Aug 3, 2011)

got the boat registered on Monday! got my CF numbers on there! did a lot of work on her she is almost ready for the water! will post pics soon. got a little to dark to take em


----------



## freeskier92314 (Sep 1, 2011)

okay it has been a while since i have posted progress. I have been working a lot and have not gotten to the boat. I have done a lot of work to it and it is just about ready to put on the water. I had the prop sent out to get re done and it is ready and have to pick it up. 55 dollars is a lot cheaper than buying a new prop! then got to get the motor running and put a battery in. then it will be off to the lake after buying that dang lake permit. well here is the boat hope you like it!

front






































and yes I named her!


----------



## manley09 (Sep 2, 2011)

wow you did an amazing job! looks awesome!


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the style of that boat, unique front end too it. Awesome job =D>


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 2, 2011)

Great job! Looks like a really nice motor too.


----------



## freeskier92314 (Sep 8, 2011)

well i got it all done! The motor purrs like a kitten! Put a battery in. Got a few odds and ends to get but im going to try her out tomorrow. Wish me luck! Ill post pics in the water.


----------



## freeskier92314 (Sep 8, 2011)

Had a great day on the lake. boat did awesome! here are a few pics. The boat sits really nice!


----------

